# Back with a Bang VIII:Schusskorb/Schnurkorb/stripping Basket selbst Basteln



## perikles (4. Februar 2013)

Servus Companheiros de Pescar,
Nachdem ich mir einen Schusskopf selbst gebastelt habe und als Runningline eine Airflo Braided Mono backing Line benütze, merkte ich schnell, um diese Schnur richtig schießen zu lassen, brauche ich einen Schnurkorb. 
Im Boot ist es so, dass die Schnur immer irgendwo hängen bleibt, und der Wurf dadurch beeinträchtigt wird. Auch in der kommenden Seeforellen Saison, wird dieser Korb bestimmt nützlich sein. 
Jetzt wo die die Saison bei uns fast vorbei ist, fand ich die Zeit, mich mit dieser Sache zu widmen. Die letzten Tage googelte ich, und fand Bastelanleitungen. Ich fuhr bei uns in einem Baumarkt und kaufte ein paar Kleinigkeiten, die notwendig waren. Einen alten Malereimer hatte ich bereits.
Hier die Aufstellung der Materialien:

http://*ih.us/a/img11/8944/pb140062.jpg

Malereimer zugeschnitten
Edding
Schrauben
7mm Kunstoffrohr
Metallsäge
Schraubenzieher
Epoxid-Kleber
Gürtel-Schnalle 5cm Plastik
Gürtel Band 5cm 110cm

Die Materialien kosteten mich ca. 8 Euro.

Der erste Arbeitsgang:
Die Punkte setzen, wo die Stäbchen platziert werden. Schrauben an den Punkten ansetzen. Plastikrohr in Fünf 10cm und Acht 6cm Stücke absägen.

Foto 2:
http://*ih.us/a/img687/4434/pb140065s.jpg

Jetzt reichlich Epoxy anrühren, auf die Schrauben verteilen, und die Stäbchen draufstecken. Trocknen lassen, fertig.

http://*ih.us/a/img713/1763/pb140066q.jpg

Den Schnellverschluss mit einer Nadel und Nylonschnur an das Gürtelband annähen. In den Eimer, Vier Schnitte von ca. 5cm setzen. Vorne, einen runden Schnitt anbringen, damit die Schnur besser schießt. Einige Löcher in den Boden bohren, damit das Wasser abfließen kann und fertig ist das Ding. 
Edit: Ganz wichtig, den Korb und die Stifte durch weiches Schleifpapier entgraten, nochmals danke an Wolf, für diesen wichtigen Tipp.

http://*ih.us/a/img836/4014/pb150067.jpg

hier sieht man die Ersparniss

http://www.fliegen-shop.de/Zubehoer/Schnurkoerbe/

im Vergleich zu den Preisen eines gekauften Schnurkorbes, kann man sich einiges Sparen und viel Arbeit macht so ein Korb nicht.

Viel Spass beim Nachbauen

und Schusskorb Video


----------



## perikles (7. März 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VIII:Schusskorb/Schnurkorb/stripping Basket selbst Basteln*

gestern am walchensee getestet
der schuss

http://*ih.us/a/img195/13/p3060019.jpg

ois easy

http://*ih.us/a/img138/8675/p3060018h.jpg


----------



## Tigersclaw (7. März 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VIII:Schusskorb/Schnurkorb/stripping Basket selbst Basteln*

achwas ich bau so n teil und sprühe "Simms" drauf und schon ist man total in.... 
außerdem was heißt hier versnobt? Ich kenne einige Fliegenfischer und die meisten sind mehr als normal... in Fliegenfischerforen ist der umgangston und das miteinander angenehmer als hier


----------



## Rausreißer (7. März 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VIII:Schusskorb/Schnurkorb/stripping Basket selbst Basteln*

Versnobt?
  Glaube ich auch nicht!
  Die meisten Fischer/Angler die ich kenne werken auch gerne.

  Mein erster Korb kam von Ikea mit Kartuschenspitzen für Silikon-Acrylkleber.(Montage-Kleberspitzen).

  Ist doch cool was selber zu entwickeln…

  Das ist auch beim Fischen der eigentliche Reiz. 

  Nette Bilder perikles und ne schöne Anleitung! #6


  Besten Gruß,
  Gernot#h


----------



## fyggi1 (7. März 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VIII:Schusskorb/Schnurkorb/stripping Basket selbst Basteln*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich finde die Eigenbauvariante richtig gut, nur glaube ich nicht, dass sich einer dieser versnobten Fliegenfischer mit nem weißen Plastikeimer vorm Bauch, am Wasser sehen lassen würde!
> 
> Jürgen



Moin,

die Farbe ist weiß, kommt von IKEA, habe ne Stunde gebraucht den Korb zu bauen und fische ne SAGE-Rute ! Ich glaube nicht das Fliegenfischer versnobt sind...

Gruss


----------



## HardcoreFlyfisher (7. März 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VIII:Schusskorb/Schnurkorb/stripping Basket selbst Basteln*

Ich finde es echt unangebracht und engstirnig , dass im Bereich Fliegenfischen des Anglerboards in vielen Threads Fliegenfischer als versnobt und hochnäsig dargestellt werden.
Schade, dass das Einige so sehr in Stereotypen denken.

Stephan


----------



## Taxidermist (7. März 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VIII:Schusskorb/Schnurkorb/stripping Basket selbst Basteln*



> Ich finde es echt unangebracht und engstirnig , dass im Bereich Fliegenfischen des Anglerboards in vielen Threads Fliegenfischer als versnobt und hochnäsig dargestellt werden.
> Schade, dass das Einige so sehr in Stereotypen denken.



Das ist richtig und ich möchte mich für meine unbedachte Ausdrucksweise entschuldigen!
Deshalb werde ich den betreffenden Post löschen!
Meine Vorbehalte haben hier in diesem Forum der Tat nichts zu suchen.

Jürgen


----------



## HardcoreFlyfisher (7. März 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VIII:Schusskorb/Schnurkorb/stripping Basket selbst Basteln*

Es ging mir nicht nur um deinen Beitrag.
Ich finde, dass hier momentan so eine Stimmung herrscht.
Ich denke, dass es unter den Fliegenfischern auch solche und solche gibt;
wie immer im leben.

Gruß,
Stephan


----------



## mantikor (7. März 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VIII:Schusskorb/Schnurkorb/stripping Basket selbst Basteln*

diese rivalität und missgunst unter anglern die verschiedenen arten zu angeln fröhnen ist mir immer ein rätsel geblieben, dieser schnurkorb sieht sehr durchdacht aus !


----------



## perikles (7. März 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VIII:Schusskorb/Schnurkorb/stripping Basket selbst Basteln*

hmm? also ich habe schon den eindruck, dass es gar nicht wenige arrogante fliegenfischer snobs gibt, es liegt aber bestimmt nicht an der angelart, sondern, am höheren einkommen und am höheren bildungsstandart,der gerade bei den fliegenfischern vorhanden ist, 
nicht umsonst empfinden sich viele fliegenfischer als elitär, gegenüber anderen kollegen, wenn sie sich sehr teures tackle leisten können, und ohne probleme 60-100 euro für eine tageskarte hinblättern, aber, diese leute wären woanders auch arrogante typen, 

zu dem höflicheren umgangston: der gilt generell in deutschland, solange man sich im rahmen der normen bewegt, bei den fliegenfischern z.B ist absolutes catch and release angesagt, schonhaken statt wiederhaken, wer sich daran hält, wir keine probleme mit den leuten in foren haben, aber wehe, du tanzt aus der reihe, dann bekommst du aber eine hexenjagd ab, und der gebildete fliegenfischer beleidigt nicht grob oder primitiv, sondern mit einer hohen intellegenz und klasse, die oftmals gar nicht als provokation oder beleidigung erkannt wird

als schlusswort: unter fliegenfischern gibt es eine extreme kameradschaft, die seines gleichen sucht.. 
aber...
auch leider viele dogmatiker und engstirnige arrogante zeitgenossen, die gerne andere belehren wollen und sich anderen kollegen überlegen fühlen, und das auch ihnen zeigen, das ist aber ein deutsches phänomen, in englischen foren, sind die leute wesentlich gechillter


----------



## Kneuer (8. März 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VIII:Schusskorb/Schnurkorb/stripping Basket selbst Basteln*

Hallo,

da muss ich auch nochmal einhaken. Ich habe auch schon einige Angelarten durch und muss sagen, dass der angenehmste und gepflegteste Umgangston bisher bei den Fliegenfischern und Renkenanglern herrschte.

In Foren zum Thema Wallerangeln gehts deutlich deftiger daher und noch krasser war es bei den Karpfenspezis. Da musste man teilweise am Wasser schon aufpassen nicht aufgemischt zu werden, wenn man sich (tatsächlich) aus Versehen in die Nähe eines angefütterten Platzes gesetzt hatte.

Bei den Fliegenfischern sieht das ganz anders aus, wenn man sich mal begegnet.

Grüße
Christoph


----------



## derleineangler (8. März 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VIII:Schusskorb/Schnurkorb/stripping Basket selbst Basteln*

Moin,
den Korb von Fyggi 1 habe ich schon öfter am Wasser gesehen, der ist stabiler als die Orvis Wanne (umdrehen, drauf setzen, Kaffee trinken),
und etwas weniger sperrig ist er auch, top !
Grüße,
jörg


----------



## jflyfish (8. März 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VIII:Schusskorb/Schnurkorb/stripping Basket selbst Basteln*

Moin, Bastelanleitungen für so einen Bauchladen gibt es schon seit Jahrzehnten -- z.B. der IKEA Kindertritt und Silikon - Spritztüllen. Und bei diesen hatte sich bereits rumgesprochen, das Löcher im Boden Kacke sind. Beim Waten steigt da das Wasser ein und vertörnt die Schnur und an Land brauch man keine Löcher ausser wenns regnet.
Also nicht immer das Rad neu erfinden wollen und Back with a Bang ist wohl eher nur ne Knallerbse. jfl


----------



## perikles (8. März 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VIII:Schusskorb/Schnurkorb/stripping Basket selbst Basteln*

@jfl: ja hast recht, den ikea kannte ich schon, nur meine variante ist in der form neu, und löcher brauche ich deswegen, weil ich vom boot aus fische(regen) und tiefer ins wasser werde ich nicht gehen, weil dann das ablegen und der wurfkomfort leidet ( schon getestet), die löcher sind in meinem falle sehr hilfreich

ps: wenn ich den ikea korb bekomme, gibts eine verbesserte version


----------



## Rausreißer (8. März 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VIII:Schusskorb/Schnurkorb/stripping Basket selbst Basteln*

@ jflyfish
  Solange ja nun auch nicht!

  Hmm,
  Du scheinst ja hier meist ziemlich zornig unterwegs zu sein.

  Ein Schnurkorb für die Küstenfänger der Ostsee, der Fischköppe, ist etwas anders zu bewerten, als der Bedarf der Bergpiraten… 


  Nix für ungut,
  Besten Gruß,
  Gernot #h


----------



## perikles (9. März 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VIII:Schusskorb/Schnurkorb/stripping Basket selbst Basteln*



Rausreißer schrieb:


> Hmm,
> Du scheinst ja hier meist ziemlich zornig unterwegs zu sein.



hab mir ein paar beiträge von jürgen durchgelesen, ja er scheint ein etwas  zorniger und negativer zeitgenosse zu sein, jedenfalls seine beiträge sind des öfteren in einem ton gehalten, der das erahnen lässt^^


----------



## Rausreißer (9. März 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VIII:Schusskorb/Schnurkorb/stripping Basket selbst Basteln*

Na ja egal,
  das geschriebene Wort wird leider immer noch überbewertet.

  Da gibt es auch eine Art Mundart/Slang im Text.

  Ist bestimmt auch nicht immer böse gemeint…

  Ich finde Deinen Korb und deine Mühen hier Bilder reinzustellen wirklich Gut! #6


  Danke dafür und 
  Besten Gruß,
  Gernot #h


----------



## perikles (9. März 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VIII:Schusskorb/Schnurkorb/stripping Basket selbst Basteln*

unser jürgen hat auch eine nette fliegenfischer seite, auch dort hat er eine bastelanleitung eingestellt

http://www.cdj-fischer.de/

dann auf gerät klicken, danach auf bastelecke und schon kommt eine bastelanleitung für einen blauen schnurkorb

zur seite, super infos, aber das design der seite naja, um mit den worten von jürgen zu bleiben, eher knallerbsen mässig^^ haahahah


----------



## jflyfish (9. März 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VIII:Schusskorb/Schnurkorb/stripping Basket selbst Basteln*

Ja, das stimmt, das Layout ist noch aus den frühen 90gern -- und einige von den internen Links gehen auch nicht mehr.  Das tut mir alles sehr leid -- ich bin aber auch immer zornig -- übrigends Smileys sind wie Witze erklären. jfl


----------



## Rausreißer (10. März 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VIII:Schusskorb/Schnurkorb/stripping Basket selbst Basteln*

Liest sich wie an wie Sheldon Lee Cooper gegen Barry Kripke.
  Der Anruf geht an Ramayan Koothrappali…

  Vielleicht haben hier auch noch andere Member auch nötigeren Spaß an dem Ernst der Lage!

  Gernot #h


----------



## perikles (10. März 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VIII:Schusskorb/Schnurkorb/stripping Basket selbst Basteln*

jürgen du hast wirklich eine super seite, was rein die infos angeht, das meine ich zu 100% ernst, 
aber...
die menüleiste ist schlimmer anzusehen wie mein malereimer mit löchern,


----------



## jflyfish (10. März 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VIII:Schusskorb/Schnurkorb/stripping Basket selbst Basteln*

Moin, 
das ist so wie Musik mit der Hand gemacht -- als es noch keine Musikcomputer gab. Das ist noch ehrliches HTML und Java -- ohne wizzard. jfl


----------



## perikles (12. März 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VIII:Schusskorb/Schnurkorb/stripping Basket selbst Basteln*

Servus,
jetzt habe ich mir einen IKEA Schusskorb gebastelt.

Ergebnis

http://*ih.us/a/img194/6839/p3120001.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img822/6387/p3120002r.jpg

im Vergleich zur original bastelanleitung, lasse ich die löcher offen und habe statt der kartuschenspritzen,  ich lieber einen schrumpfschlauch genommen, 
warum?...weil das die schnur weniger beschädigt, beim schiessen lassen, gibt der schlauch nach und beim ablegen muss ich nicht aufpassen...

die kanten habe ich mit feinem schleifpapier und einem feuerzeug entgratet


----------



## Seele (12. März 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VIII:Schusskorb/Schnurkorb/stripping Basket selbst Basteln*

So hab euer OT-Gesülze gelöscht und wenn ihr Probleme habt dann macht es per PN aus, wenn hier nicht Schluss ist muss ich leider andersweitig eingreifen.


----------



## Franky D (12. März 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VIII:Schusskorb/Schnurkorb/stripping Basket selbst Basteln*



Seele schrieb:


> So hab euer OT-Gesülze gelöscht und wenn ihr Probleme habt dann macht es per PN aus, wenn hier nicht Schluss ist muss ich leider andersweitig eingreifen.


 
gefällt mir!


@perikels welchen durchmesser hast du denn von dem schlauch verwendet und hast du ihn innen noch ausgestopft oder bleibt der schlauch leer?


----------



## perikles (12. März 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VIII:Schusskorb/Schnurkorb/stripping Basket selbst Basteln*

@franky, den genauen durchmesser kann ich dir nicht sagen, bin da nach gefühl gegangen, ja der schlauch ist leer, durch das einkleben mit epoxy, bleiben die schläuche stehen, aber beim schiessen lassen der schnur gehen sie schön mit,dass ist meiner meinung nach  besser als diese plastik spritzdüsen
kabelbinder sind zu scharf und sind meiner meinung nach ungeeignet, als alternative wäre noch ein aquarium plastikschlauch möglich, als weiterer vorteil, du kannst die länge der schläuche gut anpassen, so bleibt die runningline im korb auch bei 25-30m schön abgelegt

ps: wenn einem die bastelzeit und die kosten von 8 euro zu hoch sind,
kann gerne dort http://www.angelgeraete-furrer.de/ einen 
Lawson Schnurkorb für 54 kaufen oder den orvis http://shop.mayersflyfish.de/produc...d=281&XTCsid=66837ce68e3cc7e5a239d53bc082accd für 89 euro kaufen


----------



## Kunde (12. März 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VIII:Schusskorb/Schnurkorb/stripping Basket selbst Basteln*

ich hab auch noch ne frage: welchen sinn haben die beiden eckigen ausschnitte an den seiten?

gruß kunde


----------



## fyggi1 (12. März 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VIII:Schusskorb/Schnurkorb/stripping Basket selbst Basteln*



Kunde schrieb:


> ich hab auch noch ne frage: welchen sinn haben die beiden eckigen ausschnitte an den seiten?
> 
> gruß kunde



Moin,

sind für die Ablage der Rute gedacht ! Sehr hilfreich beim Köderwechsel oder Vorfachknüpfen...

Grüssle


----------



## HardcoreFlyfisher (13. März 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VIII:Schusskorb/Schnurkorb/stripping Basket selbst Basteln*

Als ich mit dem Fliegefischen begonnen habe war ich auch von der Idee überzeugt, dass ich so nen Korb selber bauen kann, der einem gekauften in nicht nachsteht.
Nach einger Zeit und einigen Basteleien mit Waren aus dem Baumarkt und von Ikea bin ich dann doch auf den Linekurv gekommen.
Der Korb liegt besser am Körper an, als die Selfmade-Lösungen und durch die gute Verarbeitung schont er Körper und teure Watbekleidung.
Zudem ist er sehr stabil und nimmt es mir nicht krumm, wenn ich ihn als Sitzgelegenheit nutze.
Selbst schwere Stürze beim 
Wolfsbarschfischen auf glitschigen Steinquadern an der Nordsee konnten ihm bislang nicht anhaben. 
Das Teil ist sein Geld wert.
Die Herstellungskosten rechtfertigen zwar nicht den Preis, aber ich verwende ihn nun schon seit ca. 9 Jahren und mein Verschleiß teurer Schnüre bei der Fischerei am Rhein ist stark zurückgegangen.
Daher hat er sich schon nach nem halben Jahr finanziell rentiert.
Viele Grüße,
Stephan


----------



## Kunde (14. März 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VIII:Schusskorb/Schnurkorb/stripping Basket selbst Basteln*



fyggi1 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> sind für die Ablage der Rute gedacht ! Sehr hilfreich beim Köderwechsel oder Vorfachknüpfen...
> 
> Grüssle




jau stimmt, das macht sinn!
danke!


----------



## BigEarn (18. März 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VIII:Schusskorb/Schnurkorb/stripping Basket selbst Basteln*



perikles schrieb:


> jürgen du hast wirklich eine super seite, was rein die infos angeht, das meine ich zu 100% ernst,
> aber...
> die menüleiste ist schlimmer anzusehen wie mein malereimer mit löchern,



So in etwa wie Deine China-Rollen die Du hier mit großem BANG anpreist? Wobei die sehen schlecht aus und die Inhalte/Einzelteile sind auch Ramsch


----------



## Rausreißer (18. März 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VIII:Schusskorb/Schnurkorb/stripping Basket selbst Basteln*



BigEarn schrieb:


> So in etwa wie Deine China-Rollen die Du hier mit großem BANG anpreist? Wobei die sehen schlecht aus und die Inhalte/Einzelteile sind auch Ramsch



Das sehe auch so!
Man muss sich immer einer Meinung sein, wenn die Richtung stimmt.

Gernot


----------



## perikles (18. März 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VIII:Schusskorb/Schnurkorb/stripping Basket selbst Basteln*



BigEarn schrieb:


> So in etwa wie Deine China-Rollen die Du hier mit großem BANG anpreist? Wobei die sehen schlecht aus und die Inhalte/Einzelteile sind auch Ramsch



gähn^^ die rollen sowie der ikea schnurkorb funktionieren super, mehr brauche ich nicht


----------



## Kunde (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Back with a Bang VIII:Schusskorb/Schnurkorb/stripping Basket selbst Basteln*

kennt jemand ne Bezugsquelle wo ich der orvis schnurkorb noch einigermaßen günstig bekomme?
habe jetzt immer nur preise um die 90 euro gefunden und das finde ich denn schon sehr, sehr hastig...

gruß kunde


----------

